# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Greqia u jep shtetësinë minoritarëve

## DYDRINAS

Qeveria greke ka vendosur t'u japë nënshtetësinë shtetasve shqiptarë me origjinë greke që ndodhen prej vitesh në këtë vend.

Duke komunikuar lajmin, ministri i Brendshëm Prokopis Pavlopoulos tha se kjo erdhi si rrjedhojë e konsultimeve me palën shqiptare, e cila ka dhënë garancitë se minoritarët do të ruajnë të drejtën e dyshtetësisë.

Kjo kërkesë shumëvjeçare e minoritarëve grekë nga Shqipëria ka gjetur më në fund zgjidhjen, kur Këshilli i Ministrave ka vendosur të martën që t'u japë nënshtetësinë gjithë atyre minoritarëve që ndodhen në Greqi dhe kanë kartën e homogjenit.

Karta e homogjenit është një leje e posaçme, e cila që prej vitit të kaluar, nga trevjeçare është bërë dhjetëvjeçare.

Sipas zotit Pavlopoulos, dhënia e nënshtetësisë do të fillojë menjëherë, dhe më së pari do ta marrin ata që janë pajisur me herët me kartën e homogjenit.

Ministri i brendshëm, duke komunikuar lajmin, tha se problemi i nënshtetësisë po shqyrtohej prej shumë vitesh, dhe se vonesa i dedikohet siç tha ai, "faktit se duheshin siguruar garancitë e nevojshme", që marrja e nështetësisë greke të mos kishte pasoja në pronat dhe të drejtat e tjera të minoritarëve në Shqipëri.

"Pas konsultimeve me palën shqiptare dhe garantimit nga kushtetuta e Shqipërisë të së drejtës së dyshtetësisë, dhe në bazë të mjeteve që kemi si vend, mund të fillojmë të japim nënshtetësinë," tha ministri i brendshëm Pavlopoulos.

Çështja e dhënies së nënshtetësisë minoritarëve grekë nga Shqipëria, ishte vënë në rend të ditës nga qeveria e mëparshme socialiste, në qershor 2003, por atëherë opozita kishte kundërshtuar energjikisht, duke e lidhur këtë qëndrim të qeverisë me afrimin e zgjedhjeve parlamentare.

Vendimi i tanishëm i qeverisë greke u muar në të njëjtën ditë që janë shtuar zërat për zgjedhje të parakoshme në Greqi, në pranverë ose në vjeshtë të vitit të ardhshëm, por zyrtarë të qeverisë hodhën poshtë akuzat se dhënia e nënshtetësisë minoritarëve bëhet për arsye elektorale.

BBC
7-11-2006

----------


## Korcar-L1

me marjen e shtetesise greke, do duket dhe se sa shtetas shqiptare e quajne veten grek..

----------


## Prototype

Po te mendoheni thelle thelle kjo eshte nje arsye pse ne nuk kemi leter njoftimi! 

Pse shteti shqiptar nuk ka leter njoftimi? Apo dokument identifikimi si gjithe shtetet e tjere? Hajt vrijeni pak trurin..

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Ministri Pavlopoulos qenka shprehusr se pas konsultimeve me palën shqiptare dhe garantimit nga kushtetuta e Shqipërisë të së drejtës së dyshtetësisë, dhe në bazë të mjeteve që kemi si vend, mund të fillojmë të japim nënshtetësinë, dhe ka cilesuar se 


> duheshin siguruar garancitë e nevojshme", që marrja e nështetësisë greke të mos kishte pasoja në pronat dhe të drejtat e tjera të minoritarëve në Shqipëri.


He me iu lumte atyre pushtave, dmth pushtetareve qe kane dhene garancite e nevojshme, packa se çameve nuk u jepet asnje e drejte nga pala greke.

Ah sikur te kishte halla koçe!

----------


## apollon 23

> He me iu lumte atyre pushtave dmth pushtetareve qe kane dhene garancite e nevojshme, packa se çameve nuk u jepet asnje e drejte nga pala greke.


Ec daje , po se pate problem i bera nje korigjim te vogel !

----------


## Korcar-L1

a e di ndonje me perafersi ,sa karta omogjeni (ID) jane dhene nga shteti grek?

----------


## Clauss

do kemi zgjedhje sivjet mesa duket e

----------


## YaSmiN

Me duket se u hapen nje here dosjet ketu per voriopiriotet sepse kishin dale nga 70.000 ne 500.000 akoma edhe me dokumenta fallco.Nejse ata e kane quajtur veten grek edhe kur erdhen ne Greqi per te drejtat e tyre erdhen.Mbase japin nje vote me shume.Mendoj se kete qeveria e bene vetem per te marr vota.

----------


## RTP

Sa keq kur vihet ne pytje patriotizmi perballe skamjes!

Sa te zgjuar jane grekerit.Habitem si nuk marrim mesim nga ta!Pse tani nuk thot mema Shqiperi se do ua leshon nenshtetesin te gjithe atyre `minoriteteve shqiptare`ne Greqi,edhe pse,kam frike se ata nuk do bejne ze e as qe do te kene guxim ta kerkojne kete gje nga grekerit...mirepo ja qe me shkoi mendja ashtu kot, gabimthi....

----------


## Baptist

"Nice move" ellas!
Kur do te merr te njeten inciative shteti Shqiptar me shqiptaret e vet ane e kend mesdheut. 

Kur do tu jape shteti shqiptar shtetsine shqiptare Arvanitasve, Arberesheve, e pse jo, kosovareve, maqedoneve, malaziasve, etj etj qe te behemi serish nje komb dhe te shohim vertete pale sa jemi ne te vertete.

Le te mos merret per profeci por:

Dihet qysh tani se Bashkimi Evropian do te shperbehet menjehere pas luftes me Ameriken, dhe se popujt e pabese si greket e serbet u rrijne gati ketyre gjerave 50 e 100 vjete perpara, sepse ata kane luksin e kohen per ti menduar. Keshtu ata do te fitojne ca fshatera ne jugun tone kurse ne do te fitojme gjysmen e greqise, pjese te mira te italise, me pothuaj gjithe tokat tona origjinale arberore.

Perse te mos ua rrahim te njetin veprim historiko-strategjik? -Neve kjo manover "nderskamce" na konvenon me shume se atyre?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ooooo

Sot nga televizioni behet fjale per 250.000 karta homogjenus, 
Meritojne nje bravo diplomatet greke qe edhe nje here i asimiluan shtetasit shqiptare te ndodhur ne teritorin e saj, e kete here me sukses me te madh , duke ruajtur edhe te drejten e votes ne "memedhe".
Nuk i gjykoj shqiptaret e deklaruar minoritar apo vllah pa qene, po thjeshte me vjen keq qe jemi kaq te mjeruar sa gjeja e pare qe shesim eshte IDENTITETI

p.s nuk bej fjale per minoritaret e vertete, po per homogjen-iset prej shkodre e kuksi, apo vllahet prej lushnje e kavaje

----------


## FЯODO

*Godo: Dhënia e shtetësisë kolektive, agresivitet i hapur politik

Politikani dhe intelektuali, Sabri Godo, i kërkon qeverisë shqiptare të protestojë ashpër në organizmat ndërkombëtare*

Ylli Pata
Politikani "veteran" dhe intelektuali i njohur, Sabri Godo, ka reaguar shumë ashpër ndaj vendimit të qeverisë greke për dhënien e shtetësisë për pjesëtarët e minoritetit grek në Shqipëri. Duke folur, gjatë një interviste të dhënë dje për gazetën "Shqip", menjëherë pas përfundimit të mbledhjes së qeverisë së Athinës, Sabri Godo, e cilëson vendimin si "shkelje e rëndë" e të drejtës ndërkombëtare dhe i kërkon qeverisë shqiptare të ndërhyjë menjëherë pranë organizmave prestigjioze euroatlantike, si dhe të protestojë pranë qeverisë së Athinës...

_Si e komentoni vendimin e ri të qeverisë greke për dhënien e shtetësisë për minoritarët?_

Skam ende të dhëna të mjafta për të shfaqur një gjykim. Paraprakisht, them se kemi të bëjmë me një shkelje të rëndë të qeverisë greke në dy drejtime: Së pari, normat ndërkombëtare ndalojnë dhënien e shtetësisë kolektive. Akte të tilla kanë bërë në të kaluarën shtete diktatoriale si fjala vjen Gjermania hitleriane kur u dha shtetësinë sudetëve ose edhe regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës kur u dha kolektivisht shtetësinë çamëve të shpërngulur. Është krejtësisht e papranueshme që akte të tilla të bëhen në kohën e sotme në kundërshtim flagrant me kartat e të drejtave të njeriut. Së dyti, qeveria greke i jep vetes lirinë të caktojë në mënyrë të njëanshme homogjenitetin e shtetasve shqiptarë, dhe deklaron se numrin do ta shtrijë edhe më tej në të ardhmen. Ky është agresivitet i hapur ndaj një shteti fqinj. Nuk di si ta kuptoj një arrogancë të këtillë.
_
Masmedia greke pretendon se për këtë ka marrë pëlqimin paraprak të Kryeministrit Berisha?_

Nuk besoj kurrsesi që Kryeministri Berisha të ketë dhënë pëlqimin për një akt të tillë.

_Dukuri të tilla nga pala greke në përgjithësi, si i vlerësoni aktualisht?_

Unë shfaqa disa dyshime të mia që me deklaratën e parë që bëri ambasadori i ri grek porsa shkeli në Tiranë, lidhur me tendencën për zgjerimin e sferës së minoritetit në Shqipëri dhe për dhënien e të drejtave eksterritoriale këtij minoriteti. Duket se ndërmjet deklarimit të sotëm dhe asaj që ndodhi me ambasadorin ka një lidhje dhe kjo do të më vinte shumë keq ta interpretoja si një lloj orientimi të ri të qeverisë greke ndaj Shqipërisë.

_Çfarë mendoni se duhet të bëjë pala shqiptare në këtë rast?_

Mendoj se qeveria shqiptare duhet ti kërkojë në mënyrë të ngutshme shpjegime qeverisë greke dhe të kërkojë ndalimin e një procesi të tillë. Dhe në të njëjtën kohë tia referojë këtë çështje në Parlamentin Evropian, OSBE dhe organizmave të tjerë euroatlantikë

----------


## ooooo

Tani u kujtua zoti Godo per politiken e grekeve mbi minoritetet qe administron Athina?
ku ishte zoti Godo (e cdo Godo qe do bej deklarata ne vazhdim) kur nenshtetasit shqiptare mernin dokumenta ifentifikimi te te qenurit vllah apo minoritar?
Ku ishin kur ambasada e Tiranes ne Athine i legalizonte keto dokumenta?
Rezultati shihet sot, por plani zbatohet sot e 4 vjet, e nuk besoj se bara i bie kesaj qeverie.
Qeveria e meparshme ishte ajo qe e aprovoi planin e Athines, kjo e sotmja vuri vec firmen.
E per hire te vertetes asnje qeveri nuk do bente dot gje besoj,kete politike Athina e ka zbatuar edhe me armenet , edhe me ruset,
Thjeshte shqiperise i mungojne diplomatet e nivelit te duhur per t'ju perballur politikes greke.

----------


## kelcyra4ever

neneshtetesi greke do marin vetem ata qe kane marre dokumentin e omogenias
e jo gjithe vorioipiriotet sic u per mend me larte 

se sic dime vorioipiriopt sipas grekut eshte dhe qafa e rapin . fshatit te kelcyres ;p

te dhenat e shtetit thone se do jene reth 30.000 veta


sic tha dhe patrioti im *clauss*  me sa duket do kemi zgjedhje ne greqi kete vit ;p

a re greko maskara sco gje me interes ;p

----------


## eagle's son

:i ngrysur: 

nuk ia vlen fare te diskutosh per kete ceshtje

greqia ka vite qe luan me ne si macja me miun dhe tashme i jep jete nje pakti politik vrases dhe me nota asimiluese qe merr permasa te frikshme duke kujtuar lakmine e tyre historike, vorio-epirin

ketu do kisha qejf qe te mblidheshin ata qe cirren per ps-ne e per pd-ne dhe te shikojne sesi po na shket atdheu nga duart

nuk dua te bej fatalistin, por kjo marreveshje me ka tronditur jashte mase...

----------


## ooooo

> neneshtetesi greke do marin vetem ata qe kane marre dokumentin e omogenias
> e jo gjithe vorioipiriotet sic u per mend me larte 
> 
> se sic dime vorioipiriopt sipas grekut eshte dhe qafa e rapin . fshatit te kelcyres ;p
> 
> te dhenat e shtetit thone se do jene reth 30.000 veta
> 
> 
> sic tha dhe patrioti im *clauss*  me sa duket do kemi zgjedhje ne greqi kete vit ;p
> ...


Te dhenat e kujt shteti bejne fjale per 30 000 karta homogjenus??? 
Le te shohin njehere arkivat e doganave sa perqind e shtetasve shqiptare, qarkullojne me karta omogjenias??
Sa perqind e shtetasve shqiptare mbas 2002 bene kerkesa per vertetim identiteti vllah (ketu e hengri shteti jone se minoritetin e kishim te njohur e te konfirmuar)
Sa viza te tipit D jane dhene nga te tre konsullatat greke ne teritorin shqiptar????????

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Te dhenat e kujt shteti bejne fjale per 30 000 karta homogjenus???


Sipas Greqise, ne nje vend thuhet 30.000 e ne nje tjeter 120.000




> Le te shohin njehere arkivat e doganave sa perqind e shtetasve shqiptare, qarkullojne me karta omogjenias??
> Sa perqind e shtetasve shqiptare mbas 2002 bene kerkesa per vertetim identiteti vllah (ketu e hengri shteti jone se minoritetin e kishim te njohur e te konfirmuar)


Plotesisht dakort.Mos them qe vetem ne korce 90% e vllenjve kane karte omogjenias, puthajse te gjitha fshatrat, Polene,dishnice,voskopoje,drenove,boboshtice...etj





> Ne kemi qeveri plehre. Si nuk investuan keta te paafte per hapjen e nje shkolle te vetme ne gjuhen shqipe ne Greqi per 1 milion emigrantet qe jetojne atje?


Megjithese kjo spara ka lidhje me temen, por po te bej nje pyetje: Sa shkolla shqipe ka ne amerike, dhe sa shqiptare preferojne te vene te mesojne ne keto shkolla? 
Me sa kam pare une ne Greqi, asnje shqiptari spo ja vret per shkolle shqipe, madje shqipen e kane bastarduar me fjale greke(gjysmat ti thone shqip e gjysmat greqisht) nganjehere ja fusni kot per nder...flisni per ca shkolla qe as vete shqiptaret nuk i preferojne..dhe po te hapen bosh do te rine..




> kemi nje qeveri plehre!
> E kemi vete fajin, se ka fajin greku.


Jam plotesisht dakort!

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Sali Berisha:Nenshtetesia greke ky eshte hap pozitiv dhe vendet e tjera duhet ta ndjekin.

Hap pozitv per te greqizuar shqiptarine? Te lumt doktor! Gjithemone mendoja se Sali Berisha eshte  patriot por kam qene gabuar. 

 Ooooo Shqiperia ska diplomate qe te perballojne djallzin greke. Gjeja me e keqe eshte se ne shqiptaret ose politka shqiptare ne dite me te veshtira kur ndodhet kombi shqiptar eshte e coptuar dhe nuk bashkohet. Politika shqiptare perfito te marr pushtete ne raste te tilla dmth ti merr jugun une pushtetin.

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Po sikur qeveria greke tu lidhe pension dy-shtetasve nga Shqiperia, ashtu sic ben aktualisht me himariotet, sigurisht me paret e Bashkimit Europian.

Ne ato kushte, nuk eshte cudi qe une (Pal Vata) edhe Sala (enveri) te kerkojme dyshtetesine greke: une te marr nje pencion sa per te mbajtur turpin, ndersa Sala sa per te mbajtur karrigen.

----------


## karaburuni

Ajo qe eshte anormale ketu eshte 1. dhenia kolektive e shtetesise dhe 2.paqartesia mbi ate qe Greqia nenkupton me minoritet grek në Shqipëri
Ka edhe nje gje tjeter shume anormale qe eshte: a ka marreveshje me qeverine shqiptare?
Nese ka marreveshje me qeverine shqiptare, i bie qe ky te jete nje akt i hapur tradhetie i qeverise shqiptare ndaj Shqiperise dhe humbje e legjitimitetit te kesaj qeverie.
Nese nuk ka marreveshje me qeverine shqiptare, ky nuk eshte as me shume e as me pak se nje agresion i Greqise ndaj shtetit shqiptar. Me sakte eshte nje deklarate lufte e kamufluar.

----------

